# Who Is Santa???



## Santa (Dec 19, 2007)

If you think you know who Santa is, then leave a post.  All of those with the correct entry will have their names dropped in Santa's hat.  Mrs. C will pull a name .... and that person will win a few cool looking blanks!  Feeling lucky?  Ho! Ho! HO!


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm thinking the Santa that has shown up in this forum is Curtis.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 19, 2007)

That's easy. Santa is the Spirit of Christmas... and yes, my family still believes in him, er, I mean you. All of them. Our children-in-law each found it rather surprising that you had left them something when we all gathered around the tree the first Christmas morning they were part of the family. And you haven't failed us yet. There's always a little something you leave in everyone's stocking, and sometimes a really special surprise. So I guess the real answer is love. At least that's who Santa is to us, and you couldn't convince any of our family otherwise. So thank you, Santa, for all the joy you've filled our hearts with over the years. From when I was but a wee lad all the way to today. If you don't believe me, just look into the faces of our kids, in-laws and 10 grandchildren every Christmas morning. Okay gotta stop now. Geting all choked up thinking about it.

Sorry to be so sappy, folks, but this is one of our favorite times of the year. The whole family gets together and just has a great time. And if you don't have that blessing, I truly feel for you. Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 19, 2007)

I think Billy wins.  Nobody could have said it better.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 19, 2007)

My guess is Scott!


----------



## edman2 (Dec 19, 2007)

My vote goes for DocStram.  

Santa said: "As for DocStram's appeal to humanity ..... let's just say that I am shocked by the treatment he has been receiving in IAP."

I'm figuring nobody else would be shocked!


----------



## Milpaul (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> 
> My vote goes for DocStram.
> 
> ...



I second that! I think he will impersonate anyone in an attempt to be liked.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll change mine to Randy.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, did I miss something? The question was, "Who is Santa???", not "Who is IAP's Santa???" And I stand on my response. [}] Just to throw a little controversy into the mix.

And just to be safe, if the original intent was the IAP's Santa, my vote is Scott as well.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 19, 2007)

It's EAGLE!  [}]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 19, 2007)

I gotta say Scott 'cause


> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> It's EAGLE!  [}]



you beat me by that much!!! " "


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Santa_
> 
> .... and that person will win a few cool looking blanks!  Feeling lucky?  Ho! Ho! HO!


I can't believe I'm the only one with the correct answer!  Did you guys not read the post?  What does anyone think when seeing the phrase "Cool looking blanks"?

It can be none other than Nolan Harris!

Eat your hearts out ya second place finishers![]


----------



## les-smith (Dec 19, 2007)

Santa is Father Christmas.  He reminds us that it is better to give then to receive.  He reminds us that the act of giving gifts at Christmas is symbolic of God giving the gift of his Son to all of man kind so that they may be saved.  After all, Jesus is the reason for this season.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 19, 2007)

Who is Santa!Lets see he's puppy breath,girl scout cookies,hot coco on a cold night, he's that warm and fuzzy feeling you get when you do something for someone else, he's all the good things in life, thats who Santa is.
And like Billy just for safety if you mean the IAP Santa my votes for Scott also.


----------



## airrat (Dec 19, 2007)

Santa is the glimmer in a childs eye when they wake up on Christmas and realize its the day.   He is the hope in the young adults heart that still believes in good.   He is the bringer of good faith and companionship during the holiday season.   I wish he visited us more then once a year.

When I opened my eyes I saw <h3> Curtis </h3>putting some cool blanks in my stocking.  Thanks IAP Santa


----------



## TBone (Dec 19, 2007)

Well said Billy.  

Santa still fills my stocking every year, as well as my wife's and my 23 year old son who's always been told that as long as you believe, he will come.  He also leaves a stocking for my 85 year old mom.  I told my wife 32 years ago, that I was a big kid at Christmas and she had better just accept it because it wasn't going to change.  You can exchange your gift if you want, but one thing for sure, it will be a surprise.  Instead of accepting it, she joined it full tilt as has my son.  

Santa is the spirit of giving and it's great when you surprise someone with a gift they love and didn't expect.  Thank you Santa......I BELIEVE and I have a sweatshirt (painted by my wife) that says so.  Long may he continue to make this time of year magical.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 19, 2007)

It is the spirit of giving.

And the IAP Santa is Al.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry Ron and Tom but it is not me!  I do know who it is but I can't tell since I can cheat and see IP addresses!  Nananana!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 19, 2007)

My vote goes to Jeff ... or Scott ...... make that Jeff.


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the IAP Santa is DocStream.......or DocStram.........or SocDtram........you know who I mean.  The one that talks alot??


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 20, 2007)

Now we have an Angel in our midst!  And making fun of Doc no less!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

I vote for Cav


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 20, 2007)

...it's Oprah


----------



## fiferb (Dec 20, 2007)

Can I vote twice? I think it is Joel.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it is Ed4copies and his cool blanks

Rob


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 20, 2007)

I vote for RonMc. He never ceases to amaze me with his generosity towrard others in the penturning world.
Andy


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Sorry to be so sappy, folks, but this is one of our favorite times of the year. The whole family gets together and just has a great time. And if you don't have that blessing, I truly feel for you. Merry Christmas, everyone!



I agree Billy!!!!!!!

We will have 29 at my parent's house for Christmas Eve this year.  Lots of excitement with all the kids but so much fun to watch their faces because they are surprised at what Santa has left for them.  

Santa is going to Walmart and not being bothered by the crowds as you hunt for that special gift.  Santa is the expression of joy and surprise on my grand children's faces as they open those gifts.  Santa is the hugs of love we get from our grand children, parents and the rest of the family.  Santa is that warm feeling you get from Christmases past.  I try hard not to confuse my Santa with the joy and thankfulness of the real reason for this season.  Nevertheless Santa is a part of our lives and I know who he is!!!!!!!!

Scott or Nolan!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Angel_
> 
> I think the IAP Santa is DocStream.......or DocStram.........or SocDtram........you know who I mean.  The one that talks alot??



Ouch!  As The Designer Guys would say, _"That sounds a little harsh."_


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 20, 2007)

My vote goes to Ron Mc also for his abounding generosity to others.

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to our new Angel (with a little [}] in her, too!!)


----------



## skiprat (Dec 20, 2007)

As we see Santa a few hours before you guys, I'll sit up and spy on him once I've stolen his snacks.[}] And I better not see him kissing Mrs Skiprat or he won't make it any further east and none of you lot will be getting a thing!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2007)

Santa is the feeling your heart is so full it will burst because you see the joy in someone else. It is setting in a warm house full of good smells with your friends and family that you love and trust. Santa is sharing your favorite things with good people that are interested, like all of you here. 
I also think that Santa is Scott.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure Curtis....Try to throw everyone off!
I still think it's Curtis.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> 
> Sure Curtis....Try to throw everyone off!
> I still think it's Curtis.


Whoaaaa good one, Ron Mc!  Try to throw us off from thinking it's YOU by telling Curtis that he's trying to throw us off from thinking it's HIM! 

I think I understood what I just said! [?]


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 21, 2007)

Sadly Doc, I think I did to....
Andy


----------



## tweetfaip (Dec 21, 2007)

My two cents... Ron Mc, with Curtis as Santa's helper perhaps.  On IAP maybe there really are many Santa's.

Eric


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2007)

Santa just stopped by to take a look at the entries. Hmmmm Eric ... about that two cents of yours.  Are you talking Euros or American Dollars?  I'll be stopping by Marietta on my way thru Hotlanta on Christmas Eve. Rather than leaving milk and cookies for me .... how about one of those Birch Bark Pens I saw in your album?  Nice job!


----------



## Draken (Dec 21, 2007)

My vote is for Scott.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 21, 2007)

My vote is for Ed Brown. Even though he said he has been feeling like the Grinch lately.


----------



## marionquill (Dec 21, 2007)

Santa is the guy that gets all the credit for the really cool toys my daughter gets on Christmas morning and I don't mind one bit ! She also thinks that Santa is a pen maker too because he always brings her a fancy new style of pen each year and, you guessed it, Santa is a MUCH better pen turner than I am []

Jason


----------



## fiferb (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm going back to my original pick of Al.


----------



## Monty (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm gonna say Jeff.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm having a little trouble using the geocode on the IAP Membership map. Can somebody help old Santa out?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 22, 2007)

We were having troubles with that before, Santa, due to some illegal characters being used in the names...

I thought it was fixed...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep, just checked it...works fine from my end!  Click member tools, member map, and then patiently wait a few seconds...works for me...


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 22, 2007)

I will go with Scott.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

Loading the sleigh .... getting everything ready to go.  Before I head out ... ummmm what's the geocode for the North Pole? [:I]


----------



## DocStram (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Santa_
> 
> Loading the sleigh .... getting everything ready to go.  Before I head out ... ummmm what's the geocode for the North Pole? [:I]



Hold on here, Santa!  You're traveling all around the world finding house addresses .... and you don't know the geocode for your own dwelling???  Something tells me you've been hitting the schnapps a little too hard.  [:0]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes I have to agree that it is Doc.  Too many consistancies in whitting style.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 22, 2007)

My vote still goes to Scott. Really.


----------



## airrat (Dec 23, 2007)

Santa if you send me your name and address I will mail you a GPS unit. [8D]

or 









Scott


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 23, 2007)

I vote for "Doc".

Mike


----------



## Santa (Dec 23, 2007)

Dear IAP Members,

"Santa is the Spirit of Christmas" ...... Billy

"it is better to give than to receive" ... Les

"he's all the good things in life" .... Roy

"the glimmer in a childs eye" .... Tom

"I BELIEVE" .... Tommy

"the spirit of giving"  Bruce

"Santa is the expression of joy and surprise on my grand children's
 faces" .... Becca

"Santa is sharing your favorite things with good people that are  interested, like all of you here." .... Daniel

"Santa is the guy that gets all the credit for the really cool toys my daughter gets on Christmas morning and I don't mind one bit" ... Jason

What beautiful expressions of the spirit of Christmas! 
Your names are being put into a hat and one of you will win some cool blanks. When you get the blanks, please don't reveal the city or state where they came from. Let's just assume they're from the North Pole.

Thanks to all of you for the wonderfully kind and caring thoughts. When it comes right down to it ... it doesn't really matter which IAP member has been helping Santa by making these posts. Santa is whomever you believe he is. 

This will be the last post from Santa until next year. 

It's time for me to hit the road. I can't keep standing around here watching a bunch of penturners wiping their eyes ... I've got presents to deliver!!

Merry Christmas!   Ho! Ho! Ho!

Santa


----------



## Daniel (Dec 23, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS SANTA!!!


----------



## airrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Santa Best of luck today and tonight.  May Rudolf's nose shine as bright as all the joy you spread tonight.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 24, 2007)

And make sure SKEWdolf's gets some facets carved into his hooves, so he can really DIG IN to that ice and snow!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for visiting IAP, Santa. It was great having you here!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Thanks for visiting IAP, Santa. It was great having you here!



Amen!!

Merry Christmas everyone!
See ya Wednesday!


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Thanks for visiting IAP, Santa. It was great having you here!



I agree, what fun it has been!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 25, 2007)

Santa .... It's 6 in the morning, everybody's still asleep but I took a quick peek under the tree.  No Vega 24000 Bowl Lathe. Do you think you might have left it by mistake at the old lady's house next door???? I ain't waitin' ... I'm calling her right now!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2007)

Doc, I think he left it in my driveway. Don't bother coming over though. I will have it well hidden before you can get here.


----------



## airrat (Dec 25, 2007)

Doc turn on the news.  There is a report about some object that fell out of a the sky and crashed on two cars, looks like its near you.  Could that be it? [)][][][][][][][}][}][}][}]


----------

